# Help with identification on 2 Rollfast bikes please ?   Special De Luxe & ??



## Portofcall (Apr 8, 2015)

I just grabbed these two Rollfast bikes and I am in need of some help trying to figure out the year on the Special De Luxe and the model and year on the girls banana bike.  I have some #'s off of each of them but not sure how to decipher them if that's even possible.   Thanks in advance


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 8, 2015)

I used to own the twin to that bike. As far as my research took me, I was told it was a 1954 Rollfast Royal Special #50 (I know...weird name). Mine was identical to yours except mine did not have that headlight. However, my current Rollfast, my 1953 Royal Flyer, has that exact headlight. Yours obviously has a Schwinn saddle on it also.

Here's my old bike:







And here's my current Rollfast with the matching headlight. This is an old pic, the seat has been swapped out for the correct one.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, the styling is very 1954-55 late ballooner. It should still have the distinct, reverse year serial number under the BB to determine the year SE-35 for 1953.


----------



## Portofcall (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Greg, That is pretty close only a couple slight differences.  The seat on mine is a Mesinger though , No S or Schwinn symbol on it.


----------



## Portofcall (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't see anything on the BB , There is E285138 on the dropout though.


----------

